# Manual Pickup Conversion



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

I have an old Sears reel kicking around that I lost the bail wire and guide to, after the nut backed off. Finding a wire that will fit is going to be impossible. 

The roller for the 706Z has been discontinued, otherwise it would work perfectly. Anyone know of where to find a roller for the 706 or a manual pickup conversion? Theres a kit on ebay for $40, but that's double what the reel's worth.


----------



## BrakeTurnAccelerate (Jul 1, 2012)

Probably just going to grab one of these. I will have to raise the hole in the arm a little but to account for the extra diameter. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/GARCIA-MITC...350?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item56589ec416


----------



## Squidder (Apr 20, 2009)

*manual conversion*

Broxon's in Navarre has 2 of the complete 706 roller kits in stock.


----------

